# a mansalva



## misorelos

Y Agamemnón vencido *a mansalva*, en el baño y entre caricias ..
He encontrado que _a mansalva_ significa seguro, pero me parece que quiere decir una cosa más aquí, ya que fue asesinado por su mujer en el baño, mientras ella le acariciaba.
gracias


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

*Según el DRAE: 1. loc. adv. Sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro.*

Clitemnestra, antes de matarlo, lo envolvió en una red, según cuenta Esquilo en la Orestíada. No tuvo oportunidad de defenderse; estaba indefenso; su mujer lo mató a mansalva (lo cual me produjo una tonta alegría cuando leí la tragedia).

Aquí una consulta en el sitio de la Fundéu BBVA: a mansalva


----------



## Ibermanolo

Siempre había pensado que "a mansalva" significaba en gran cantidad.

He recibido regalos a mansalva.
Han tirado bombas a mansalva en Gaza.

¿Nadie lo utiliza en ese sentido?


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Ibermanolo said:


> Siempre había pensado que "a mansalva" significaba en gran cantidad.
> 
> He recibido regalos a mansalva.
> Han tirado bombas a mansalva en Gaza.
> 
> ¿Nadie lo utiliza en ese sentido?



Opino lo mismo, yo siempre he pensado que significa "en cantidad", pero según la RAE sólo puede significar "Sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro." 

La sensación que tengo es que casi todo el mundo lo utiliza con el sentido de "en cantidad."


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Ibermanolo said:


> Siempre había pensado que "a mansalva" significaba en gran cantidad.
> 
> He recibido regalos a mansalva.
> Han tirado bombas a mansalva en Gaza.
> 
> ¿Nadie lo utiliza en ese sentido?


 
Jamás he oído o leído "mansalva" con ese significado. El único contexto en el que lo he visto es en el que menciona el DRAE y siempre con algo relacionado a matar:

-Asesinó a mansalva
-Disparó a mansalva 
-Tiró a mansalva


----------



## XiaoRoel

De expresiones como _disparar a mansalva_ ('sin peligro para el que dispara, en seguro'), entendida como _disparar a discreción_ ('todo lo que se quiera, sin parar, mucho'), se llega al uso moderno y coloquial de _a mansalva_ ('en cantidad') en frases como la citada _he recibido regalos a mansalva_.


----------



## Aserolf

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> *Según el DRAE: 1. loc. adv. Sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro.*
> 
> Clitemnestra, antes de matarlo, lo envolvió en una red, según cuenta Esquilo en la Orestíada. No tuvo oportunidad de defenderse; estaba indefenso; su mujer lo mató a mansalva (lo cual me produjo una tonta alegría cuando leí la tragedia).
> 
> Aquí una consulta en el sitio de la Fundéu BBVA: a mansalva


 Esto es también lo que yo siempre he entendido. Lo de 'cantidad' es nuevo para mí.
Sds ;o)


----------



## Alberthus

En el dic. Clave definen a mansalva como "gran cantidad"


> *mansalva *
> a mansalva en gran cantidad: Cuando la gente se enteró, acudió a mansalva al lugar del acontecimiento.


En el dic. de María Moliner dan por válidas las dos definiciones:


> *A mansalva*. *1* Refiriéndose a la manera de atacar a alguien, de palabra o de obra, con *seguridad; sin exponerse, sin peligro. También, con *seguridad absoluta de no errar o fallar el golpe: "Le dispararon a mansalva, a un metro de distancia". Sobre seguro. A boca de jarro, a bocajarro, a quemarropa, a quema ropa, a salvamano.
> *2* En abundancia. *Abundar.


Luego pienso que se puede utilizar para ambos sentidos aunque el más utilizado parece ser "en gran cantidad".


----------



## Trencalòs

El sentido con el que siempre he visto y usado esta frase es "indiscriminadamente". 

Castigar/pegar/matar/disparar a mansalva: hacerlo indiscriminadamente (a lo Rambo, digamos).


----------



## Aviador

Para ayudarnos a dimensionar la extensión del área hispanohablante en la que _a mansalva_ significa _en gran cantidad_ (como informa Ibermanolo), les puedo asegurar que en Chile sólo significa _sobre seguro_.

Saludos.


----------



## hual

Hola

Por estos lares (Córdoba, Argentina), siempre he oído la expresión "a mansalva" con el significado de _sobre seguro_.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es en gran cantidad.


----------



## nandoAu

El significado mas aceptado y el que aparece el diccionario de la Real Academia Española es "sin riesgo" a "mano salva" pero es tambien usado como "en gran cantidad" es interesante que la traduccion inglesa de translate.google.com es "galore" --en cantidad


----------



## oa2169

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> Por estos lares (Córdoba, Argentina), siempre he oído la expresión "a mansalva" con el significado de _sobre seguro_.


 
Por acá también, por lo menos en Cali (Colombia).


----------



## didakticos

Yo siempre he pensado que *a mansalva* significa en gran cantidad, en abundancia. No me atrevo a opinar por mis compatriotas sobre su uso en Costa Rica.


----------



## Mochomo1950

Yo soy de Sonora, y siempre he conocido esta expresión como la define la RAE, con el sentido de que el/la atacante actúa con ventaja y/o que la víctima estaba en desventaja, sin esperalo. Nunca con el significado de 'a granel.'


----------



## _Husby_

Por lo que se ve en este foro, en América del sur tiene mayor uso el significado que recoge la RAE mientras que en España, el otro. Yo también lo he usado toda la vida como "cantidad abundante". P. ejmp. Llueve a mansalva. 

Si la etimología viene de "mano" y "salva", tendría más sentido la acepción de los compañeros americanos. No obstante, creo que la RAE debería incluir también la que sí recoge el María Moliner.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Bueno, un mexicano y un costarricense ya han manifestado que para ellos también tiene ese significado de "en gran cantidad", así que yo no me aventuraría a calificarlo como uso exclusivamente español. Y para complicar la cosa más, también ha habido dos foreros mexicanos que han afirmado que para ellos tiene únicamente el sentido que le atribuye el DRAE. ¡Parece difícil delimitar!


----------



## Trencalòs

KirkandRafer said:


> Bueno, un mexicano y un costarricense ya han manifestado que para ellos también tiene ese significado de "en gran cantidad", así que yo no me aventuraría a calificarlo como uso exclusivamente español. Y para complicar la cosa más, también ha habido dos foreros mexicanos que han afirmado que para ellos tiene únicamente el sentido que le atribuye el DRAE. ¡Parece difícil delimitar!



La aparente contradicción no es sólo esa. De hecho, sin hablar de España y solamente centrándonos en Sudamérica (por dar un ejemplo) ya es posible encontrar allí esta expresión con ambas acepciones. 

Es difícil de "delimitar" porque cuando una lengua es tan vasta y rica (como ocurre con el español), lo que se debería hacer desde el punto de vista del progreso y la comunicación es reconocer, aprender, contextualizar, aceptar, incluir las diferentes variantes (y/o acepciones diversas) de la misma palabra o de palabras ignoradas como lo que en realidad son: partes de la misma lengua, tanto unas como otras con el mismo derecho de ejercer como tal y de ser escritas y pronunciadas. Lo contrario es "decretar" y "unilateralizar" como tanto gusta hacer a la RAE y su diccionario con sus "más aceptados" -siempre en apariencia- vocablos.


----------



## _Husby_

KirkandRafer said:


> Bueno, un mexicano y un costarricense ya han manifestado que para ellos también tiene ese significado de "en gran cantidad", así que yo no me aventuraría a calificarlo como uso exclusivamente español. Y para complicar la cosa más, también ha habido dos foreros mexicanos que han afirmado que para ellos tiene únicamente el sentido que le atribuye el DRAE. ¡Parece difícil delimitar!



Fíjate que he dicho "mayor uso", y no "único uso"


----------



## pocose

En España yo solo la he oido con el significado "en cantidad" "a discrección" pero casi siempre hablando de tiros, golpes, palos etc.


----------



## Palo

KirkandRafer said:


> Bueno, un mexicano y un costarricense ya han manifestado que para ellos también tiene ese significado de "en gran cantidad", así que yo no me aventuraría a calificarlo como uso exclusivamente español. Y para complicar la cosa más, también ha habido dos foreros mexicanos que han afirmado que para ellos tiene únicamente el sentido que le atribuye el DRAE. ¡Parece difícil delimitar!



Soy venezolano y siempre pensé que mansalva era en gran cantidad y sin discriminación. Me acabo de enterar de la otra acepción. Por cierto wordreference muestra ambas acepciones.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo siempre creí que _matar a mansalva_ y expresiones similares eran equivalente a ... _con alevosía_.

Lo de _en gran cantidad_... también, por extensión y un tanto irónicamente. _Comieron a mansalva._


----------



## Galván

A mansalva no es actuar con alevosía como dice Quique; sino que es hacer algo sin restricción y con plena libertad de acción.


----------



## Mister Draken

Tiene dos acepciones:

1. loc. adv. En gran cantidad o abundancia.

2. loc. adv. desus. Sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro.

Fuente: DLE


----------



## Aviador

Mister Draken said:


> Tiene dos acepciones:
> 
> 1. loc. adv. En gran cantidad o abundancia.
> 
> 2. loc. adv. desus. Sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro.
> 
> Fuente: DLE


En Chile sólo se usa la segunda: "Sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro".


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> En Chile sólo se usa la segunda: "Sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro".


La que dice el DLE que ya no se usa.


----------



## Aviador

Circunflejo said:


> La que dice el DLE que ya no se usa.


Creo que habría que entender lo que la RAE pone en esa definición en el siguiente sentido:




Por lo demás, si se usa en Chile, no es cierto que ya no se use.
De todas formas, me quedo tranquilo sabiendo que el significado original y etimológico de _mansalva_ es justamente el de actuar sobre seguro, sin consecuencias, como el mismo término lo dice: a mano salva.
Esto me recuerda otra palabra sobre la que se ha comentado últimamente en estos foros y que en Chile sigue teniendo su significado original y etimológico latino, aunque en otros sitios tenga actualmente otro: _pendejo_.


----------



## Retruécana

Ibermanolo said:


> Siempre había pensado que "a mansalva" significaba en gran cantidad.
> 
> He recibido regalos a mansalva.
> Han tirado bombas a mansalva en Gaza.
> 
> ¿Nadie lo utiliza en ese sentido?


Así es. No sabía si quiera que tuviese otro significado. Perpleja me hallo, pero tranquila de haber leído tu comentario 

En cualquier caso, como ya habéis apuntado algunos, suele oírse referida a palo, golpes, hostias.
Por ejemplo: «Aquí van a llover hostias a mansalva».

Por lo que comentáis, parece un panhispanismo en esta acepción y, al menos hoy día, un americanismo en la que apunta el _DLE. _Interesante que Moliner recoja ambas acepciones. Ana María, siempre grande.


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> Creo que habría que entender lo que la RAE pone en esa definición en el siguiente sentido


No. Según la explicación que da la RAE a sus abreviaturas, desus. quiere decir que se uso en/hasta la Edad Moderna (no recuerdo si citaba una fecha concreta), pero ya no se usa. El sentido que citas correspondería con p. us.; acepciones que siguen usándose en el siglo XX, pero son difíciles o imposibles de documentar.


----------



## Aviador

Retruécana said:


> ...
> Por lo que comentáis, parece un panhispanismo en esta acepción y, al menos hoy día, un americanismo en la que apunta el _DLE. _Interesante que Moliner recoja ambas acepciones. Ana María, siempre grande.


En la cita que hace Adolfo del DLE en este hilo, por lo menos hasta 2010 la primera acepción de la locución _a mansalva_ era la de "sin ningún peligro, sobre seguro" (no nos dice si había otras acepciones) y sin marca de "desuso". Probablemente está de esa forma en la 22ª edición impresa del año 2001, quizá alguien la tenga a mano.
También pone Adolfo un enlace que ya no funciona a la respuesta de la Fundéu a una consulta en 2008 sobre esta bendita locución. Aquí pongo el enlace actual: _A mansalva_ en la Fundéu.


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> Probablemente está de esa forma en la 22ª edición impresa del año 2001, quizá alguien la tenga a mano.


Yo la tengo a mano y, efectivamente, eso es lo que figura, sin marca desus. alguna. No figura ninguna otra acepción.


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> Probablemente está de esa forma en la 22ª edición impresa del año 2001, *quizá alguien la tenga a mano*.


Sí, yo.
(Perdón por la pésima calidad de mis fotos.)


 

 



Por mi parte, es la única acepción que respeto y uso.
No sé qué hacen mis paisanos (ni me interesa -he visto y oído tantas cosas...-).

Nada diré de las abreviaturas de la RAE: nada diré de "desus." ni de "p. us." (con todo respeto, de verdad, no me interesan las cosas hechas para obscurecer).

Saludos._


----------



## Aviador

Gracias, Vivi, nada que perdonar, está perfecto.
Creo que tenemos elementos suficientes para hipotetizar que el cambio de significado de la expresión _a mansalva_ en España es algo reciente y que en América, al menos en varios lugares del continente, se ha conservado su significado original.


----------

